# How do I move music from ipod to empty itunes library?



## efiles (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't move music from the ipod to my itunes library, even though I cleared all the music from the library. How can I make it so the music on the ipod and library are the same?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

In order to do that you MUST have the original library from the iPod present. Apple designed the software so that you cannot borrow somebody elses iPod and take their music. When you connect the iPod to the computer it seeks the iTunes folder to match what you have and anything different it will either add music you have downloaded or delete to keep the exact number to your iPod. It is always a good idea to save any kind of downloaded music on an external hdd because if your Mac crashes you have the library separate from the osx.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What iPod do you have?


----------



## techfixer (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually, you can copy music from your iPod to your computer. Plug in your iPod and in iTunes right click on the device, then select Transfer Purchases.

You might have to authorize your computer first (Store, Authorize Computer) using the same account as the one you bought your songs on.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes just purchased but not ones downloaded for free.


----------



## techfixer (Aug 31, 2011)

or any from cds, just stuff you bought on iTunes


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

sharepod! 

SharePod


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

mjones1 said:


> sharepod!
> 
> SharePod


Is Windows only, won't help here.

And again I ask, what iPod do you have?


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

He may be posting under mac support because it's an Apple product. No specification of what OS is being used was made. 

Nonetheless, you have a point.


----------



## iMac Lover (Sep 1, 2011)

Not to jack his thread but I have the same question. I posted with migration issues, but I have an iphone3 with most all of my music on it. I have used the transfer mentioned above but that only moves purchased. Do I need to copy all my cd's again to itunes ???


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

Senuti — Recover music from your iPod, iPhone or iPad to your Mac

That's a close equivalent to sharepod for Windows. Give it a whirl.

If not, there's a nifty walkthrough: Copy Music From Your iPod to Your Mac

Read on as if you were using a much older version of iTunes. I don't have a mac to test it right now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you access the files on your ipod and drag them onto your desktop without using any application.

just plug in the ipod go to all files and drag them to your desktop. Its always worked for me and I have an ipod touch


----------



## efiles (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, issue is solved.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

greenbrucelee said:


> you access the files on your ipod and drag them onto your desktop without using any application.
> 
> just plug in the ipod go to all files and drag them to your desktop. Its always worked for me and I have an ipod touch


How did you do it with a touch? They, iPhones, and iPads, do not have a disk mode, and therefore do not mount on the desktop.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> How did you do it with a touch? They, iPhones, and iPads, do not have a disk mode, and therefore do not mount on the desktop.


just connect it to the computer select browse files on the device, select files and drag them onto the desktop or My Music, you dont have to convert them to AAC or whatever it is either.

You can also select copy or transfer from within iTunes to My Music in Windows


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You either have the touch jailbroken, or some kind of special software installed on your computer. Apple designed iOS so that you can't see any of the files on the device with a standard file browser like Windows Explorer or Finder.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> just connect it to the computer select browse files on the device, select files and drag them onto the desktop or My Music, you dont have to convert them to AAC or whatever it is either.
> 
> You can also select copy or transfer from within iTunes to My Music in Windows


Um, yeah this is definitely not true of standard software and default means... Apple protects the ability to simply transfer music pretty heftily.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> You either have the touch jailbroken, or some kind of special software installed on your computer. Apple designed iOS so that you can't see any of the files on the device with a standard file browser like Windows Explorer or Finder.


weird. I have never installed anything to do things I am not supposed to do and I bought the touch from HMV.


----------



## RaizTatu (Feb 19, 2014)

Does drag and drop work?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

works for me or it did work for me at the time.Have never done it for a long time so the software will have been updated many times since then.

I now have that software is copied to the itunes folder when I put stuff on it then I can drag it from there to my music afterwards.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't drag up a 3 year old thread.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry I forgot how old this was.


----------

